# Fähige Bike Werkstatt in Mainz/Wiesbaden



## theedee (10. April 2014)

Hallo,

aus aktuellen Anlass wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr mir ein fähiges Geschäft in Mainz Innenstadt, Mainz-Kastel und Umgebung oder Wiesbaden nennen könnt.

Bisher war ich bei vier verschiedenen Geschäften (die ich hier ja nicht nennen darf), mit mehr oder weniger einfachen Aufgaben (Inspektion, Rad zentrieren und solche Sachen), drei davon verdienen keine andere Note als eine glatte 6. Nummer Vier bekommt eine neutrale 3, wobei die auch nichts wirklich zu tun hatten bei dem einen Mal wo ich da war.

Geschäft 1 hat mir meine Felge so zentriert das es bei der nächsten Flachlandtour plötzlich peng gemacht hat, die Felge einen Höhenschlag von fast einem Zentimeter hatte, und danach schrottreif war.

Geschäft 2 hat beim Montieren der Reifen auf die Felge so viel Montagepaste verwendet (so etwa 2 Esslöffel) das diese in meine damalige Felgenbremse gekommen ist und beim ersten Bremsversuch bin ich über den Lenker geflogen weil das Zeug klebte ohne Ende.

Geschäft 3 hat meine Federgabel gewartet und beim zusammenbau vergessen die Schrauben des Vorbaus anzuziehen. Eine war kompett lose und die andere hatte etwa 1-2 nm statt 7. Glücklicherweise war wenigstens die obere Schraube einigermaßen fest sodass ich nicht bei der allerersten Gelegenheit gestorben bin weil ich das Vorderrad nicht mehr kontrollieren kann.

Fehler machen ist zwar menschlich, aber manche Fehler dürfen niemals passieren. Und zumindest Nummer 2 und Nummer 3 gehören da dazu.

Ich hoffe also das es hier Andere gibt die positive Erfahrungen mit Werkstätten gemacht haben, vor allem in Fällen wo mehr nötig war als einmal gucken ob alle Schrauben festsitzen. Denn ich habe keine Lust nochmal mein Leben zu riskieren beim austesten der Fähigkeiten eines Zweiradmechanikers. (Leider fehlt mir der Platz und die Werkzeuge um den ganzen Kram selber zu machen, zumal ich das 4-Augen Prinzip eigentlich mag)


----------



## filiale (11. April 2014)

Ich kenne zwei die gut sind:

1. Torsten vom cycleplanet...findet man mit google. In Mainz.

2. Der andere ist auch gut, ich wurde da bisher noch nie enttäuscht oder über den Tisch gezogen: riesenrad-mainz David gibt sich sehr viel Mühe und berät auch sehr lange. In Mainz.

Andere Läden im Umkreis habe ich noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (12. April 2014)

dito


----------



## theedee (12. April 2014)

Wie mir aufgefallen ist habe ich vergessen eine wichtige Sache zu erwähnen: Ich habe ein Versender-Bike (Radon). Damit fällt der Cycle Planet schonmal flach.
Bei Riesenrad Mainz steht zumindest "Alle Marken- Alle Macken". Also werde ich beim nächsten Bedarf mal dort anrufen, es sei denn ihr wisst schon das dort keine Versender-Bikes repariert werden.


----------



## stanleydobson (12. April 2014)

montagepaste beim reifen montieren ?????


----------



## theedee (12. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> montagepaste beim reifen montieren ?????



Ja. keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben. Montagefluid auf Seifenbasis kenn ich ja damit der Reifen besser auf die Felge rutscht, aber das war eine klebrige Paste die an der ganzen Felge am Reifenwulst war. Eventuell ein ungefragter "Extraservice" um die Reifen an die Felge zu kleben damit sie sich nicht von der Felge lösen, was bei einer Hakenfelge mit Schlauchreifen irgendwie Unsinn ist. Dummerweise war die Menge aber jenseits von gut und böse und das Zeug war auf der gesamten Bremsflanke und den Bremsen selber, womit der Unsinn zur indiskutablen Blödheit würde.


----------



## filiale (12. April 2014)

Der David Riesenrad ist gerade frisch umgezogen in das Nebengebäude. Bisher hat er alles repariert und war Müsing Stützpunkthändler (auch nur ein "Versender"). Ich war schon mind. 1 Jahr nicht mehr da. Ich weiß nicht ob er nun zusätzliche Angestellte hat und wie die arbeiten.


----------



## MantaHai (14. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Der David Riesenrad ist gerade frisch umgezogen in das Nebengebäude. Bisher hat er alles repariert und war Müsing Stützpunkthändler (auch nur ein "Versender"). Ich war schon mind. 1 Jahr nicht mehr da. Ich weiß nicht ob er nun zusätzliche Angestellte hat und wie die arbeiten.


Riesenrad oder Cycle Planet. Ich komm mim Thorsten gut klar, manche halt nicht...


----------

